# York County's Marked 3D .....



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

I wondered how people who I haven't talked to since last week knew I had won....

No more pics for you Pinto...lol


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*wow!*

Good shooting everybody!..

Miss Pink.. next female pro champion? she has a pair fo good teachers at colby!

Pinto , did you make it out?

G


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*sure did Gilles .....*

got to spend the day with some friends, shoot some foam, and try to get an idea of what 3D targets look like nowadays so I can shoot the R100 next weekend :embara:

Who knew it was so easy to shoot 8's on a marked 3D course, and with the new 11 rule, you sure can't make them up as easy as you used to 

FITA, and Field out for me right now, I can pull my bow back 40 times a day, but that's about it ..... hopefully I'll be able to shoot the OAA's in Peterborough.

We'll have to get araz2114 out one day for a 3D, and see if us old hogger's can still toe the line. :wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Miss Pink said:


> I wondered how people who I haven't talked to since last week knew I had won....
> 
> No more pics for you Pinto...lol


hey, you deserve it ..... you shot great, and I know your "coaches" are darn proud of ya :becky:


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Pinto, it was good to see you, and the Grey, out shooting this past weekend!

Oh, and if I forgot  to thanks for the hat... Let me thank you now. (_I was able to literally talk the hat of his head... and why not, it's a great lookin' *AT* hat._)


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*for sure..*



pintojk said:


> got to spend the day with some friends, shoot some foam, and try to get an idea of what 3D targets look like nowadays so I can shoot the R100 next weekend :embara:
> 
> Who knew it was so easy to shoot 8's on a marked 3D course, and with the new 11 rule, you sure can't make them up as easy as you used to
> 
> ...


hey for sure.. there's nothing after the spring classic until the OAA feilds. 

Gilles


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

*Fun day for sure.......*



Absolutely perfect weather for the day. The club did a fine job of setting up the event, my thanks to those who made for an enjoyable day for the rest of us 

I had a great time shooting with my group, and enjoyed seeing some faces I hadn't in a while....... 2 rods, good to see you there


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

ontario moose said:


> Good shooting everybody!..
> 
> Miss Pink.. next female pro champion? she has a pair fo good teachers at colby!
> 
> ...



Thanks Gilles, you and Chris are great. Luc helps in there too.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*marked 3d..*



Grey Eagle said:


> Absolutely perfect weather for the day. The club did a fine job of setting up the event, my thanks to those who made for an enjoyable day for the rest of us
> 
> I had a great time shooting with my group, and enjoyed seeing some faces I hadn't in a while....... 2 rods, good to see you there


I would have went if I new it was a marked 3d.. let me know next time..

G


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

ontario moose said:


> I would have went if I new it was a marked 3d.. let me know next time..
> 
> G


G, 

It's been that way for 3 years now  Hopefully the club will continue with a marked 3D in the future, I think it has proven itself to be worthwhile


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*is it marked in OAA book?*



Grey Eagle said:


> G,
> 
> It's been that way for 3 years now  Hopefully the club will continue with a marked 3D in the future, I think it has proven itself to be worthwhile


GE, is this marked in the OAA book as a marked 3d? the only one I seen was the oxford fish and game in sept..

G


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

ontario moose said:


> GE, is this marked in the OAA book as a marked 3d? the only one I seen was the oxford fish and game in sept..
> 
> G


Hey Moose, yes it was listed as a marked 3D shoot


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

ontario moose said:


> hey for sure.. there's nothing after the spring classic until the OAA feilds.
> 
> Gilles


then we'll make a point of it :thumb:


----------

